# Help identifying a track



## lateralus801 (Oct 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine sent me these pictures of some tracks from his neighbor's back yard. They measure 4 inches wide and 4 inches long. The tracks start on his deck and jump up on his BBQ. It doesn't have any heel marks just the toes. Do any of you have any ideas on what this could be?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

id say its a rabbit.............?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Most like some kind of small rodent. Possibly a kanagroo rat?

http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search/Display.asp?FlNm=dipomicr


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Pack Rat.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Chupacabra


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like snipe.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Defiantly a Snipe, try leaving out a paper bag with a corn dog in it. Catches every time. Those Snipes love corndogs.

My guess is a Squirrel. Was it in the city?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll guess a squirrel. Your picture seems similar to this one.. maybe?
[attachment=0:125wdrkc]squirrel track.jpg[/attachment:125wdrkc]

It's a little small for Sasquatch. :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I still think they are chupacabra tracks.
http://www.myspace.com/iheartjoshiepoo/ ... 6493784%7D
[attachment=0:109ol5fq]chupacabra tracks.jpg[/attachment:109ol5fq]

Have any of the neighborhood goats been sucked lately?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Loke said:


> Chupacabra


That is my guess too; you can see where his sombrero drags a little too.


----------



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

HOLY HELL, IT'S A LION TRACK!


----------

